# MP3/WAV and MIDI for Fire Show



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Is there a place I can find MIDIs and WAV or MP3 of the SAME version of Halloween songs?
I need MIDI to create pure tones on one channel for my fire tube, and a full version for the listening audience.
I have not the software or the expertise to create MIDIs, and matching the ones available to WAV or MP3 of the same version is killing me. It seems there are an infinite number of arrangements for everything out there.
Any help?


----------

